
Measur Anything In The World – Finally mobile friendly - hineke3
https://draw.measur.it/demo/index.html
======
hineke3
We have built the easiest way to measur area on a mobile device (so easy your
grandma can do it!) we are building it as a feature into our product Lawnbot
(The chatbot that sells lawn care instantly) Would love to hear your feedback
kendall@lawnbot.biz

